# ASF Internet Cafe - Chat about anything



## noirua (12 September 2008)

Think of this as a cafe or bar where you can come in and talk about anything.
Serious or stupid.
Even call just to say Hi, Hallo, Good Morning, Good Night...


----------



## prawn_86 (12 September 2008)

There is also the live chat on the menu near the top of the page.

It is good to see members utilising this tool now


----------



## Sean K (12 September 2008)

Its 8pm in Rio and Ive just come from a bar on the beach where people were wearing dental floss for clothing.

Not so flash on the men, and some of the chickes, but the odd lith babe saved the day.

Um, dont we have a chat function for this stuff???

Anyway, hi all from The Marvellous City, Rio de Janeiro...


(Mods delete anything I might embarrass myself with in the next hour - cheers )

(oh, and my grammar will be poor because of these stupid keyboards)


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

Ah yes kennas and prawn_86, I went in the "general chat" and I felt very lonely there.  So, I came back out and started this cafe.  Sure, there were people in the daytraders lounge, but that's a subject I always avoid.

Anyway, I'm having a cup of coffee whilst waiting to see what videos 2020 posts. Usually interesting, sometimes they won't start though.


----------



## Sean K (12 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Ah yes kennas and prawn_86, I went in the "general chat" and I felt very lonely there.  So, I came back out and started this cafe.  Sure, there were people in the daytraders lounge, but that's a subject I always avoid.
> 
> Anyway, I'm having a cup of coffee whilst waiting to see what videos 2020 posts. Usually interesting, sometimes they won't start though.



Yeah, Im with you on the Chat function. Its had some rarb interst but most dont know it exists. Maybe there will be a time of a critical mass when members jump in there to chat about whatever.

Golly, maybe this thread turns into the Chat Forum....

The general chat function is what separates ASF from some of the others IMO, so it should be nurtured. 

(I think I wrote this somewhere else but plese excuse syntax and spelling, Brazil keyboards might as well be Chinese)


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

Should have put up the "OPEN" sign kennas.  Finished my first cup of coffee and about to start my second.  Then shortly, I'm off to do my power walk - I'm practicing to be PM. 
John Howard said he did power walking so the press could keep up with him. In fact his knees were going.

I notice this "Flock" browser does a spell check on ASF posting. Internet Explorer 8 doesn't.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

Coffee is only 50 cents a cup, free with a toasted bun costing a dollar, for the first week in the internet cafe.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 September 2008)

well all us rebels sittin the the "daytraders lounge" in the chat function are very grateful for the service and we are in there on a daily basis dribbling about anything from goats to stocks to yoga to fishing to hangover cures , can get a lil heated at times but we all grown ups and it aint a bad place to chat cos its live , THANKS joe for the service ........

ps ..... the chat beneficial to you guys that dont use it too as it stops me from posting my dribble here


----------



## gav (12 September 2008)

I didnt even know ASF had a chat room until I read this thread.  I just clicked the "Chat" button at the top of the page, but all it did was take me to the ASF homepage...


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

The "Chat" tab seems to work perfectly when I click it.

I suppose, what is happening, everyone who goes to the chat room comes back out again as no one is there. So it is difficult to build up the numbers.
Sometimes I've walked past a restaurant because it looked so empty and then, went in one that was busy.


----------



## fordxbt (12 September 2008)

i believe palin is a power crazy bitch who wants to destroy the world

you see her formal interview?


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

martraci said:


> i believe palin is a power crazy bitch who wants to destroy the world
> 
> you see her formal interview?



She could be a sheep in wolf's clothing and it's all an act.  As some salesmen say, if you can't get them to buy by being nice, be horrible, some people are turned on by it.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 September 2008)

noirua said:


> The "Chat" tab seems to work perfectly when I click it.
> 
> I suppose, what is happening, everyone who goes to the chat room comes back out again as no one is there. So it is difficult to build up the numbers.
> Sometimes I've walked past a restaurant because it looked so empty and then, went in one that was busy.




During market hours  we usually have a minimum of about 8or 9 regulars chatting, we chat in the "daytraders lounge" . There are other rooms available but they seldom are used as theres no one in them to chat too.It is a live chat room and we are thankful for the service as theres a few of us that have been corresponding for years and this way we can talk about allsorts of stuff ( including stock) on a live basis .


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> During market hours  we usually have a minimum of about 8or 9 regulars chatting, we chat in the "daytraders lounge" . There are other rooms available but they seldom are used as theres no one in them to chat too.It is a live chat room and we are thankful for the service as theres a few of us that have been corresponding for years and this way we can talk about allsorts of stuff ( including stock) on a live basis .



Ah yes indeed, if there is no one in a chat room you would have difficulty having a chat, however, some of us could talk to ourselves I suppose.

The Daytraders Lounge seems to be an off topic chat room, or is it for fed up day traders who just arrive for a lounge. 

Difficult for a chat room to start though if every time someone goes in they find no one there and come out again.
"Thats a problem for the clever moderators to solve. Maybe they should have a session in the chat room and sort it out?????????????", some may say.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

I went in the "chat" room - chat button just below the flag. Poster bluelabel was in there.  Unfortunately, I don't know how it works, so I came out again


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

I'm off to do some power walking, so it's tatty bye for a while, over and out


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

I've said something in the "general chat", came out again because no one else was there. Where is it? Well, click on the chat button, just below the flag.

Always someone in the daytraders lounge, probably a celebrating yet another fortune made this week.
Back in the days of the dot com boom some day traders made $50,000 a week. Those were the days.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

gav said:


> I didnt even know ASF had a chat room until I read this thread.  I just clicked the "Chat" button at the top of the page, but all it did was take me to the ASF homepage...




Strange, it's doing it to me now, was OK every time before. 

I'm using this Flock browser automatic spell check, and it works OK.  Trouble is, it can't spell very well, maybe it's an American dictionary they're using.

Off now, back later.


----------



## jeflin (13 September 2008)

Great, that will make for an interesting morning. Now I can grab a cup of coffee, read the newspapers and chat away.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

jeflin said:


> Great, that will make for an interesting morning. Now I can grab a cup of coffee, read the newspapers and chat away.



That's if anyone comes in this cafe. All these computers set up and no one here. You can use one to vote for ASF at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

If you vote for Aussie Stock Forums you get two hours use for the price of one, and a cup of coffee (massive cup) for only 10 cents. 

Cafe open always, just click-in.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

I'm off for a walk, not a power walk today, as I've a slight calf strain from yesterday.  Missed that curb near the corner, could have been nasty.
Still, at least it is a keeping fit effort, may not last though.

Cheers - noi


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

Blimey!  This cafe is going to go bust if you don't come in soon.  It's free coffee in giant cups 'till midnight. 2 hours on the computers free. Vote for ASF and you can drink all the coffee you want:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## CoffeeKing (13 September 2008)

Okay, I just looked at the chat room and "1" was in there...
Don't know who they were talking too, doesn't really matter

Can the "12 chatters in a session" ever be beaten?:


----------



## noirua (14 September 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Okay, I just looked at the chat room and "1" was in there...
> Don't know who they were talking too, doesn't really matter
> 
> Can the "12 chatters in a session" ever be beaten?:



I just went to the chat room, it worked this time, and no one was there. Taz2 was in the daytraders lounge and kept very quiet, probably dropped off to sleep or gone to make a cup of coffee.
So, I'm back here for a few minutes more...


----------



## Speewha (14 September 2008)

Hello 

Just had a look could not see you ? 

Regards


----------



## nunthewiser (14 September 2008)

LOL , like ive mentioned a couple of times , the rooms have ppl chatting during market hours ........


----------



## CoffeeKing (14 September 2008)

noirua said:


> I just went to the chat room, it worked this time, and no one was there. Taz2 was in the daytraders lounge and kept very quiet, probably dropped off to sleep or gone to make a cup of coffee.
> So, I'm back here for a few minutes more...




Taz2 has been there for a couple of hours, your probably right, dropped off to the land of Zzzzzzz


----------



## noirua (14 September 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Taz2 has been there for a couple of hours, your probably right, dropped off to the land of Zzzzzzz



I can't get to the chat room now, keeps bringing me back to the home page. I was going to go in their and just wait, frustrated again. Tried again and its working now, if you can't get in try again later.

Anyway, it seems that another airline in Europe is about to go bust. Alitalia I think it's called, seems there could be about thirty more to follow.


----------



## noirua (14 September 2008)

Time for my power walk again, so I'm signing off.  Then its back very much later for another cheap cup of coffee at the internet cafe. 
Not many have visited, so the ham and cheese rolls will be half price after 2pm.


----------



## korrupt_1 (14 September 2008)

gav said:


> I didnt even know ASF had a chat room until I read this thread.  I just clicked the "Chat" button at the top of the page, but all it did was take me to the ASF homepage...




i have similar problems... so i stop using it... but i did find that if you log out of ASF, clear your cookies and log back in... it'll work...


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2008)

Will pop over for a chat at 10.30 South Australian time. Sunday---this Sunday---Now--


----------



## noirua (15 September 2008)

tech/a said:


> Will pop over for a chat at 10.30 South Australian time. Sunday---this Sunday---Now--



Things move slowly in the internet chat room. We need at least 24 hours notice that you're going in the "chat" room.  Working out what the real time is versus SAT time is too much for us.

Just in case anyone visiting hasn't voted for ASF ( Aussie Stock Forums) yet: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

I'm afraid the cut price coffee and half price internet has come to an end. Now we are offering a glass of water (priceless in some areas) with ice cubes, if you vote for ASF.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2008)

I don't know what to say.  Doris and Julia had all the sandwiches, cakes etc., ready for an influx of visitors and only 23 turned up.   The sandwiches have all curled up at the edges and the cakes will be kept for tomorrow.  

There is a new biscuit arrived diverted from a UK port by accident. 500 boxes of penguin biscuits and 300 boxes of dunking biscuits, yes, I think you dunk them in your tea first.

So, for a booking of 2 hours on the computers you get a large mug of tea, 2 penguins and six dunking biscuits.   If you vote for ASF at  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
you can have your future read free of charge on noi's specialist crystal ball and three extra penguin biscuits. 

Can't be fairer than that!


----------



## noirua (16 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Blimey!  This cafe is going to go bust if you don't come in soon.  It's free coffee in giant cups 'till midnight. 2 hours on the computers free. Vote for ASF and you can drink all the coffee you want:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




The above offer has come to an end, but due to having loads of biscuits, anyone who votes for ASF at the above link can now have one box of penguins free. Dunking biscuits are running out fast so you can't have any extra of those.

There should also be a special night tomorrow with special films, appropriate, from the internet. Starting at 9pm ASF Standard time, throughout the night.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2008)

Sales are looking up, so it could be time to expand the ASF Internet Cafe. No special offers now as all the penguins and dunkers have gone. A new range of super-fast computers are to be installed as ASF takes off.


----------



## Julia (16 September 2008)

noirua said:


> I don't know what to say.  Doris and Julia had all the sandwiches, cakes etc., ready for an influx of visitors and only 23 turned up.



Noirua, I must not speak for Doris, but the militant feminist in me has to protest at the notion that the women are responsible for the damn catering!
Maybe make it byo?


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Noirua, I must not speak for Doris, but the militant feminist in me has to protest at the notion that the women are responsible for the damn catering!
> Maybe make it byo?



Julia, I'm very surprised you are complaining, as I thought this $40 an hour catering position would be, up your street, with retirement coming up quickly on the rails.


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

noirua said:


> The above offer has come to an end, but due to having loads of biscuits, anyone who votes for ASF at the above link can now have one box of penguins free. Dunking biscuits are running out fast so you can't have any extra of those.
> 
> There should also be a special night tomorrow with special films, appropriate, from the internet. Starting at 9pm ASF Standard time, throughout the night.



We've had to put off the great event due to problems with the catering, no names mentioned.


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

A tribute from the ASF cafe.  Closed for a short time due to the catering staff dispute. 

Advance Australia Fair:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iGNhgMd6uM

Some variations on the old song Waltzing Matilda:

Sung by Slim Dusty  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_iwMnzpiww&feature=related

...and the band played Waltzing Matilda - Gallipoli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPFjToKuZQM&feature=related
With Liam Clancy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3pU7rsim3E&feature=related

Anzac Legend begins http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlYynHmE8b0&feature=related

Sung by a men and boys quoir  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnvOZdZH0uM&feature=related

Carl Riseley style http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ5soByLY6Y&feature=related


----------



## Julia (17 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Julia, I'm very surprised you are complaining, as I thought this $40 an hour catering position would be, up your street, with retirement coming up quickly on the rails.



I think I'll have to get the Union onto you, Noirua.  I'm pretty sure I'm worth more than $40 an hour.   You could maybe prevent any trouble by offering a rise?


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

Julia said:


> I think I'll have to get the Union onto you, Noirua.  I'm pretty sure I'm worth more than $40 an hour.   You could maybe prevent any trouble by offering a rise?




I'm quite happy to see what the members of ASF think you and Doris are worth to the cafe. After all, I think I do most of the work for a mere pittance, and as I do the work of six I feel my rate of just $200 per hour is fair.


----------



## Julia (17 September 2008)

noirua said:


> I'm quite happy to see what the members of ASF think you and Doris are worth to the cafe. After all, I think I do most of the work for a mere pittance, and as I do the work of six I feel my rate of just $200 per hour is fair.



\
Now, Noirua, how unfair is that!   I suppose you want more because you're in charge?   How about publishing your job description?


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

noirua said:


> A tribute from the ASF cafe.  Closed for a short time due to the catering staff dispute.
> 
> Advance Australia Fair:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iGNhgMd6uM
> 
> ...




Just brought these tunes forward as the cafe remains closed. I had a word with the PM about this, "what shall I do Kev", I said. Not much point asking really as he always replies in Mandarin.

While you're listening to the rousing and tearful songs, why not vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

noirua said:


> A tribute from the ASF cafe.  Closed for a short time due to the catering staff dispute.
> 
> Advance Australia Fair:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iGNhgMd6uM
> 
> ...




Trading today could be a bit rough and ready.  Anyway, don't worry about it, there were bigger storms in 1973 - 76, and Australia had a much weaker economy then, NOT NOW. 

So listen to the above songs if you're feeling down. Oh, and why not visit this link and vote for ASF. Then, at least, one good move will have been made today:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Australia is a great country and the recession in the West will not reach here - good luck


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

Julia said:


> \
> Now, Noirua, how unfair is that!   I suppose you want more because you're in charge?   How about publishing your job description?




I'm surprised you haven't seen my hats. They all have one word on them "Governor".  If you come and picket outside the cafe again, I will pour a bucket of ice cold water over you both, from above, with ice cubes. 
Basically, I've deliberated on the matter and you are both not getting a cent more.


----------



## Julia (18 September 2008)

noirua said:


> I'm surprised you haven't seen my hats. They all have one word on them "Governor".  If you come and picket outside the cafe again, I will pour a bucket of ice cold water over you both, from above, with ice cubes.
> Basically, I've deliberated on the matter and you are both not getting a cent more.



OK, we will get tough too.   We are on strike (haven't actually discussed this with Doris, but she seems to be the silent partner here) and will remain thus until you agree to pay us more.


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

noirua said:


> A tribute from the ASF cafe.  Closed for a short time due to the catering staff dispute.
> 
> Advance Australia Fair:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iGNhgMd6uM
> 
> ...




Back to these two fine songs again.  Oh, by the way, have you voted for ASF yet?  NO!  Well, click on this link and you will be able to do so  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (19 September 2008)

Julia said:


> OK, we will get tough too.   We are on strike (haven't actually discussed this with Doris, but she seems to be the silent partner here) and will remain thus until you agree to pay us more.




Don't strike please.  I'm offering you both, Julia and Doris, a 7$ an hour increase, nearly 20%. Doris is in love with Barack Obama, no dragging her away I'm afraid and 2020 is there backing up her every statement.  What can you do?

You are both hereby promoted from "Catering Manager" to "Senior Catering Manager + C & GDB"

Can't be fairer than that.  YOU WIN!

I'm preparing to open the ASF Internet Cafe again.

PS everyone, have you voted for ASF at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

A busy evening at the revamped expanded ASF Internet Cafe.

Can I draw your attention to the new voting section. Vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
A new badge is available for everyone who votes, appropriately of course, "ASF Internet Cafe".


----------



## Julia (20 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Don't strike please.  I'm offering you both, Julia and Doris, a 7$ an hour increase, nearly 20%. Doris is in love with Barack Obama, no dragging her away I'm afraid and 2020 is there backing up her every statement.  What can you do?
> 
> You are both hereby promoted from "Catering Manager" to "Senior Catering Manager + C & GDB"
> 
> Can't be fairer than that.  YOU WIN!



Hmm, it's still a lot less than you are receiving.   I think I will have to drag Doris away from Barack so we can consult.   Personally I find the $7 an hour fairly pitiful and suspect you will have to do much better than that.
Please await next riveting installment.


----------



## noirua (21 September 2008)

noirua said:


> A busy evening at the revamped expanded ASF Internet Cafe.
> 
> Can I draw your attention to the new voting section. Vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> A new badge is available for everyone who votes, appropriately of course, "ASF Internet Cafe".




Apologies to everyone about the catering. You will have to do with biscuits and coke - not our fault, it's all down to Julia and Doris. Just as some people put self before country, they put self before your coffee and extras.

We may have to introduce "cook it yourself and eat off cardboard plates with plastic forks".


----------



## Doris (21 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Apologies to everyone about the catering. You will have to do with biscuits and coke - not our fault, it's all down to Julia and Doris. Just as some people put self before country, they put self before your coffee and extras.
> 
> We may have to introduce "cook it yourself and eat off cardboard plates with plastic forks".




OK - -

Now you have done it Noirua!  Hear me roar!

You take the credit when this cafe is lauded yet cast blame and shame on Julia and me when it flounders!

*It's time* for you to face the consequences of the reality of _The Peter Principle_:

 Julia and I would not have run this cafe into the ground as you have. 
- - I am too busy exploring Aotearoa by day and sipping 20 yo Glenlivet with Barack by night. 

Thus I propose:

** Julia usurp your autocracy.  - - For efficacy and expediency we shall not vote.*

Why?  Because I am wise because God is on my side because I am on the side of the Messiah. 

Your entrepreneurial incompetence cannot be allowed to exacerbate environmental pollution with your *self-before*-GW cardboard and plastic and discarded coke bottles! 

You propose customers DIY when cooking skills have been obsolete for a generation!  

Sans gastronomic satiety, the exodus of customers and their gratuities will dissipate the very platform of our existence.

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.  
Your acquiescence to my comrade's demand, for monetary compensatory equity, acknowledges and publicizes your *putting self before* the satisfaction of our customers- - *putting self before* the welfare and job satisfaction of those you have been entrusted to supervise.

You propose feeding customers biscuits yet have a budget surplus from feeding us peanuts! 

Julia and I believe in expending quality of time and not mere quantity.  You will thus be freed from your self-professed arduous, ineffective time squandering to practice what you preach. 

Those who can, do.  Those who can't, teach!  Pedagogy is not your forte.  

You have risen to your level of incompetence.  So sad to see as we thought you had so much potential.

Leaders lead.  Great leaders empower from the ground up.  
If you are to save face you must immediately acquiesce by adopting the role you have advocated us.

I will be a fly on the wall and, I promise, a thorn in your side, if you do not submit proficiently to my wisdom.

I go now, back beside a boiling mud pool, to meditate and pray for your meticulous metamorphosis.


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

Good grief!  Doris, your English is as good as that of a company Chairman who wrote/replied to me recently. Usually I read his emails three times before it penetrates my rather average brain. 

I will consider your proposals when I can understand them all. Meanwhile, would everyone who can, please vote for ASF, if you would be so kind, go to:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

While you are waiting for the ASX to start rolling. Why not pop in to the Internet Cafe for a cup of coffee.

You can also vote for ASF at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

noirua said:


> While you are waiting for the ASX to start rolling. Why not pop in to the Internet Cafe for a cup of coffee.
> 
> You can also vote for ASF at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Don't forget to vote while you are waiting.


----------



## Julia (22 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Good grief!  Doris, your English is as good as that of a company Chairman who wrote/replied to me recently. Usually I read his emails three times before it penetrates my rather average brain.
> 
> I will consider your proposals when I can understand them all.




Well, Noirua, clearly Doris is much too valuable a resource to be used as a mere caterer.   Might be good to find her a position more suited to her obvious literary talents?


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Well, Noirua, clearly Doris is much too valuable a resource to be used as a mere caterer.   Might be good to find her a position more suited to her obvious literary talents?



Yes. In fact, if it was 1970 I would promote her to head of the "Typing Pool".

I've lost a lot of sleep, worried all night long. Not so much about your potential rise in remuneration but more on the likelihood of the erosion of my differentials.

After purchasing the investment bank's office, next door, for a few rupees, we are expanding fast. Therefore, I'm pleased to announce that two new swiveling stools in fine leather are now available in your NEW splendid offices.

I'm introducing some cashless betting machines from eBet which will be part of your new positioning in the growing structure of the ASF Internet Cafe. These will come under your new authoritative positions within the growing empire.

This attractive set-up is bound to solve our problems. I therefore look forward to Doris and Julia returning tomorrow. 

PS Have you all voted for ASF yet? No! Well, why not mossy on down to:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Well, Noirua, clearly Doris is much too valuable a resource to be used as a mere caterer.   Might be good to find her a position more suited to her obvious literary talents?



Yes. In fact, if it was 1970 I would promote her to head of the "Typing Pool".

I've lost a lot of sleep, worried all night long. Not so much about your potential rise in remuneration but more on the likelihood of the erosion of my differentials.

ASF have purchased the investment bank's office next door for a few rupees, so you can see we are expanding fast. Therefore, I'm pleased to announce that two new swiveling chairs in fine leather are now available in your NEW splendid offices.

I'm introducing some cashless betting machines from eBet which will be part of your new positioning in the growing structure of the ASF Internet Cafe. These will come under your new authoritative positions within the growing empire.

This attractive set-up is bound to solve our problems. I therefore look forward to Doris and Julia returning tomorrow. 

PS Have you all voted for ASF yet? No! Well, why not mossy on down to:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

As an interlude at the ASF Internet Cafe, while extensive modifications, at high speed, are taking place.

We visit the land of the New South Welshmen in the Blue Mountains where we meet Jim Low, a singer of ballads.  Starting with the story of William Andrew Murphy who lived at Hatfield near Blackheath and a song by the great man himself:  http://mountaintracks.com.au/podcast/open_your_eyes_to_australia_3_jim_low.mp3 

***I'll be a while finishing the rest of the songs for the day ahead. So if you want, why not shinny on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html  and cast your vote in support of Joe Blow at Aussie Stock Forums - cheers, have a good day.


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

noirua said:


> As an interlude at the ASF Internet Cafe, while extensive modifications, at high speed, are taking place.
> 
> We visit the land of the New South Welshmen in the Blue Mountains where we meet Jim Low, a singer of ballads.  Starting with the story of William Andrew Murphy who lived at Hatfield near Blackheath and a song by the great man himself:  http://mountaintracks.com.au/podcast/open_your_eyes_to_australia_3_jim_low.mp3
> 
> ***I'll be a while finishing the rest of the songs for the day ahead. So if you want, why not shinny on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html  and cast your vote in support of Joe Blow at Aussie Stock Forums - cheers, have a good day.




Instead of worrying about shorting, stay here a while and listen to Jim Low. This is Jim Low week at the ASF Internet Cafe.


----------



## Doris (23 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Well, Noirua, clearly Doris is much too valuable a resource to be used as a mere caterer.   Might be good to find her a position more suited to her obvious literary talents?






noirua said:


> Yes. In fact, if it was 1970 I would promote her to head of the "Typing Pool".
> 
> I've lost a lot of sleep, worried all night long. Not so much about your potential rise in remuneration but more on the likelihood of the erosion of my differentials.
> 
> ...




 Lol...

* Is the chair ergonomically designed?
* Can I take retrospective bets on "teenagers producing a video" put on the _Sarah Palin, The Barracuda_ thread?

I'll have to consider your bountiful temptations quite carefully as:

*I have enjoyed my new interest in investigative reporting.* 

Check out my post # 233 on the Barracuda thread!


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

The Jim Low week continues at the ASF Internet Cafe.  Today it's the story of the "Sydney Harbour Bridge" and songs: ( Don't forget to vote first at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html )
Thanks for that.
& the Sydney Harbour Bridge:  http://mountaintracks.com.au/podcast/podcast_4_JimLow-SydneyHarbourBridge.mp3


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

Doris said:


> Lol...
> 
> * Is the chair ergonomically designed?
> * Can I take retrospective bets on "teenagers producing a video" put on the _Sarah Palin, The Barracuda_ thread?
> ...




Yes indeed, all you have to do is go to this URL and see the ergonomic chairs specially imported from Europe.  I would add that they came with the offices next door, that we purchased.  You know my M8 Kev, Mr Rudd to Julia and yourself, he wanted these chairs and I told him, "Senior staff at the ASF Internet Cafe were more deserving", and he of course agreed:  http://mydeco.com/product/bodybilt-k3507-leather/ee8c2c43727d2319c28ffbb45c4bd11199dc8e22/

I expect your name to feature here one day:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politzer_Prize_for_investigative_Reporting


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, all you have to do is go to this URL and see the ergonomic chairs specially imported from Europe.  I would add that they came with the offices next door, that we purchased.  You know my M8 Kev, Mr Rudd to Julia and yourself, he wanted these chairs and I told him, "Senior staff at the ASF Internet Cafe were more deserving", and he of course agreed:  http://mydeco.com/product/bodybilt-k3507-leather/ee8c2c43727d2319c28ffbb45c4bd11199dc8e22/
> 
> I expect your name to feature here one day:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulitzer_Prize_for_Investigative_Reporting




Slight slip on the above link, corrected now.  Anyway, this gives me the chance to let you know about the opportunity to vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" at:  http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forums.php


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Slight slip on the above link, corrected now.  Anyway, this gives me the chance to let you know about the opportunity to vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" at:  http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forums.php




Slight slip, but please do go to the above link, "ASF needs you!"


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

We continue once more with the Jim Low week. This podcast comes from the foothills of the Blue Mountains in NSW and is a story and songs about Australia's famous aviator, Sir Charles Kingford Smith @ the Southern Cross: http://www.mountaintracks.com.au/podcast/australia_2.mp3

Oh, if you have time, would you be good enough to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
thanks m8


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

noirua said:


> We continue once more with the Jim Low week. This podcast comes from the foothills of the Blue Mountains in NSW and is a story and songs about Australia's famous aviator, Sir Charles Kingford Smith @ the Southern Cross: http://www.mountaintracks.com.au/podcast/australia_2.mp3
> 
> Oh, if you have time, would you be good enough to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> thanks m8




Due to Doris and Julia still leaving us in the lurch, it's necessary for everyone to heat their purchases at the catering's microwave ovens. A coffee machine has been hired, at great cost, and coffee is just 30 cents a cup, the reason, it tastes gross.

ASF Internet Cafe has done all it can to get these Senior members back to their desks and ovens. But sometimes, you can feel as if you've done all you can and still they put the cafe and your comforts last.

I looked in the two new offices with the $2,500 chairs, there's no pleasing some people. Fair enough, they were thrown in free with the new offices next door. It is the thought that counts though.
I've put sticky tape over their names on the office doors and covers over the chairs.

If they don't come back soon we may have to close down, and it's all their fault.


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

noirua said:


> We continue once more with the Jim Low week. This podcast comes from the foothills of the Blue Mountains in NSW and is a story and songs about Australia's famous aviator, Sir Charles Kingford Smith @ the Southern Cross: http://www.mountaintracks.com.au/podcast/australia_2.mp3
> 
> Oh, if you have time, would you be good enough to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> thanks m8




Don't forget to visit the ASF Internet Cafe voting section at the above link.


----------



## noirua (26 September 2008)

We continue now the Jim Low week at the ASF Internet Cafe.  Jim now turns to Boyd's Tower at the Northern Headland of Twofold Bay. A story and songs about the history of the Bay:  http://www.mountaintracks.com.au/podcast/australia_1.mp3

Whilst you listen, you could float on over to the link below, ASF NEEDS YOU!
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (26 September 2008)

noirua said:


> We continue now the Jim Low week at the ASF Internet Cafe.  Jim now turns to Boyd's Tower at the Northern Headland of Twofold Bay. A story and songs about the history of the Bay:  http://www.mountaintracks.com.au/podcast/australia_1.mp3
> 
> Whilst you listen, you could float on over to the link below, ASF NEEDS YOU!
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




In case you've missed the Jim Low week at the ASF Internet Cafe, the link is above.

I know it's a bind to break off from what you are doing, any chance of sparing a minute and voting for Aussie Stock Forums. Link above - grateful thanks, your very kind


----------



## noirua (27 September 2008)

Today is about North Sydney, in our continuation of the Jim Low week at the ASF Internet Cafe.

Before you listen, if you can wait a tad more, please visit  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
Thanks for that, good on ya 

Before we go to Sydney, it's a song about wattle

Song about wattle:  http://jimlow.net/lyrics-wattle.htm

Memories of North Sydney:
http://jimlow.net/nsydney-1.htm

Warringah Expressway:
http://jimlow.net/nsydney-3.htm

The Moreton Bay Fig:
http://jimlow.net/nsydney-9.htm

Parks and Gardens:
http://jimlow.net/nsydney-7.htm


----------



## noirua (27 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Today is about North Sydney, in our continuation of the Jim Low week at the ASF Internet Cafe.
> 
> Before you listen, if you can wait a tad more, please visit  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> Thanks for that, good on ya
> ...




The ASF Internet Cafe continues with the Jim Low theme this week.

Http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
The URL that gives you the chance to vote for Aussie Stock Forums.


----------



## noirua (27 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Today is about North Sydney, in our continuation of the Jim Low week at the ASF Internet Cafe.
> 
> Before you listen, if you can wait a tad more, please visit  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> Thanks for that, good on ya
> ...




We continue later with the closing finale of the Jim Low week at the ASF Internet Cafe.

If you are able to spare the time, you may wish to go to the following link, where Aussie Stock Forums looks expectantly and gratefully for your vote:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

May your God go with you, thank you.


----------



## Julia (27 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Due to Doris and Julia still leaving us in the lurch, it's necessary for everyone to heat their purchases at the catering's microwave ovens. A coffee machine has been hired, at great cost, and coffee is just 30 cents a cup, the reason, it tastes gross.
> 
> ASF Internet Cafe has done all it can to get these Senior members back to their desks and ovens. But sometimes, you can feel as if you've done all you can and still they put the cafe and your comforts last.
> 
> ...



Now then, Noirua.  We sulked for a while but have subsequently been busy following global disasters.  Don't feel hurt and ignored.  I hope I may speak for Doris when I say the time has come for us to sit down in reconciliation in the interests of the Cafe.
That's the feel good bit.
The other bit is that we still want a substantial rise in pay.
Your damn chairs just don't do it for us.
Awaiting your advice.
Julia


----------



## noirua (28 September 2008)

We are closing in on the Finale of the Jim Low week. Due to popular demand there will be a few older songs tomorrow from the "Blue Mountains Man".

Before we carry on, a very important matter.  Have you voted for Aussie Stock Forums on the following link yet?  NO!  Well, please spare a moment, if you can:  http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forums.php
Thanks from the Blue Mountains Country.

Carrying  on, with the life of Jim Low ( click-on links at the right side to continue the story):  http://toytown.org/jimlow/bio.htm

"Eldorado Mining Disaster":  http://toytown.org/jimlow/lyrics-eldorado.htm

"Coolac, NSW)":  http://toytown.org/jimlow/lyrics-coolac.htm

"The days of the dinosaur (The Wollemi Pine)":  http://toytown.org/jimlow/lyrics-wollemi.htm

"Folksinger": http://toytown.org/jimlow/lyrics-folksinger.htm

"Jaw Harp (smoky Dawson), the man with a smile and a song":  http://toytown.org/jimlow/dawson.htm

"Gary Shearston": http://www.toytown.org/jimlow/shearston-recordings.htm


----------



## noirua (29 September 2008)

noirua said:


> We are closing in on the Finale of the Jim Low week. Due to popular demand there will be a few older songs tomorrow from the "Blue Mountains Man".
> 
> Before we carry on, a very important matter.  Have you voted for Aussie Stock Forums on the following link yet?  NO!  Well, please spare a moment, if you can:  http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forums.php
> Thanks from the Blue Mountains Country.
> ...




Just in case you missed the songs, and don't forget to vote at the top link, very important to ASF, cheers


----------



## noirua (29 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Now then, Noirua.  We sulked for a while but have subsequently been busy following global disasters.  Don't feel hurt and ignored.  I hope I may speak for Doris when I say the time has come for us to sit down in reconciliation in the interests of the Cafe.
> That's the feel good bit.
> The other bit is that we still want a substantial rise in pay.
> Your damn chairs just don't do it for us.
> ...



The ASF Internet Cafe is closed for talks with Julia and Doris. That's if they turn up, as other more important world impacting matters are on their minds.

Meanwhile, if you've come all the way here this morning we are handing cups of coffee through the window, free of course.

If you have your laptops with you,  why not vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Thanks, that's great, diamonds you are one and all.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2008)

noirua said:


> The ASF Internet Cafe is closed for talks with Julia and Doris. That's if they turn up, as other more important world impacting matters are on their minds.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you've come all the way here this morning we are handing cups of coffee through the window, free of course.
> 
> ...




Chance to vote for ASF at the above link as the Internet Cafe negotiates with Julia and Doris.  Great plans to expand with a new Cinema, should be up and running in a few days. 
Jim Low will be back in the morning with his songs, just before markets open.


----------



## wayneL (30 September 2008)

Breaking....

All ASF Cafe employees to be co-opted to run the government printing presses.


----------



## Julia (30 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Breaking....
> 
> All ASF Cafe employees to be co-opted to run the government printing presses.




Lol!   Will we be paid or are we required, in this time of global crisis, to offer our services for free in the international interest?

Could we perhaps just print a bit extra for ourselves?


----------



## noirua (30 September 2008)

noirua said:


> We are closing in on the Finale of the Jim Low week. Due to popular demand there will be a few older songs tomorrow from the "Blue Mountains Man".
> 
> Before we carry on, a very important matter.  Have you voted for Aussie Stock Forums on the following link yet?  NO!  Well, please spare a moment, if you can:  http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forums.php
> Thanks from the Blue Mountains Country.
> ...




Make sure you've signed up and voted for "Aussie Stock Forums" at the following link as ASF is the only friendly financial site in these troubled times:  http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forums.php

A repeat of previous songs and the cafe remains closed.  Now it's all WayneL's fault as all the staff are working on the Government printing presses.  They dashed out very fast indeed, I WONDER WHAT HE OFFERED THEM?


----------



## wayneL (30 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Make sure you've signed up and voted for "Aussie Stock Forums" at the following link as ASF is the only friendly financial site in these troubled times:  http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
> 
> A repeat of previous songs and the cafe remains closed.  Now it's all WayneL's fault as all the staff are working on the Government printing presses.  They dashed out very fast indeed, I WONDER WHAT HE OFFERED THEM?



Gold coins... they wouldn't accept fiat.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Gold coins... they wouldn't accept fiat.




Any a good miner can spot a dodgy gold coin, bite it with your teeth. Those coins come from a "Nothing over $2 shop".  One bag of ten for $2, buy 3 bags and get one free.


----------



## Julia (30 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Any a good miner can spot a dodgy gold coin, bite it with your teeth. Those coins come from a "Nothing over $2 shop".  One bag of ten for $2, buy 3 bags and get one free.



Well, if that's the case we've been dudded again!   Will consult Doris.  I suspect we will pull our labour from the government printing presses now that there is obviously no integrity there either.
We might just have to go on the dole.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Well, if that's the case we've been dudded again!   Will consult Doris.  I suspect we will pull our labour from the government printing presses now that there is obviously no integrity there either.
> We might just have to go on the dole.




I can see the time has come to eat humble pie.  Firstly, wayneL to be offered the position of Virtual President of the ASF Internet Cafe and Doris and Julia positions of Virtual Directors of the ASF Internet Cafe.  

I nearly forgot, dash.  Don't forget to vote at the following URL for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) at  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
Free virtual membership of the ASF Internet Cafe to all voting appropriately.


----------



## Doris (30 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Well, if that's the case we've been dudded again!   Will consult Doris.  I suspect we will pull our labour from the government printing presses now that there is obviously no integrity there either.
> We might just have to go on the dole.




Julia - we should take advantage of this sinister situation.  You CAN make money in bad times!

I'm prepared to run my dog instead of letting her walk me each day - 
This will save me half an hour when I'll whip up some healthy muffins for the ASF cafe customers.

*ASF Mighty Muffins... Make you macho!  Free DIY 43-bean coffee with each!*

Now - we won't specify the ingredients used as you know how finicky some people are. (control freaks)

... but I envisage low fat (healthy mono-unsaturated... extra light, extra virgin olive oil), high fibre (oat bran will lower cholesterol, wheat germ - B complex rich - for mental acuity), low sugar (ground walnuts and banana will suffice for taste bud titillation).

I can make these bulk, in my Hobart mixer, for $3.00 a batch... a mere 25c each.

*Sale price: AU $1.00*. Howzat Noi? ... Cheap as!

I know Wayneepoo has an idea of gold coins: 20c each for a bag or 15c for a bulk buy of 4 bags... but:

We have the welfare of our nation at stake here-

- saving dental costs on chipped teeth from gold coin inspection by customers and their progeny;
* dental care is expensive and not on Medicare without a mandatory doctor's certificate of dire health conservation.

- reduction of diabetes type 2 in our customers - restricting their contribution to the $5.5 billion national costs of care.

- providing a gastronomic delight for improved emotional status, thus catering for potential wooden spooners.

- increasing the customer base and promoting social intercourse! 

- reducing end of day stress thus promoting familial action to increase our country's population!

Letterman's on - Can't miss his comments on today in Obamaland!

(McCain loves bailouts - - he bailed out on me!  ...lol)


----------



## noirua (2 October 2008)

jeflin said:


> Great, that will make for an interesting morning. Now I can grab a cup of coffee, read the newspapers and chat away.




...and with the rapid expansion in the last three weeks you can now enjoy the expansion of the new Cinema, 35 screens, with earpieces having a choice of over 1,000 languages.

The internet side has expanded to 500 units with automatic, tap in, language of your choice. Even symbols for $, £ etc., etc., in fact, every currency worldwide.
Press button choice for size of monitor screen from 42cm to  100cm.

*****Don't forget the "Vote for Aussie Stock Forums" special voting zone. Http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
Vote appropriately and you receive a special "Free" lunch voucher.

May your day be a great one.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 October 2008)

I'm drunk and merry.

Everyone else?


----------



## noirua (3 October 2008)

Doris said:


> Julia - we should take advantage of this sinister situation.  You CAN make money in bad times!
> 
> I'm prepared to run my dog instead of letting her walk me each day -
> This will save me half an hour when I'll whip up some healthy muffins for the ASF cafe customers.
> ...




$1 for a cup of coffee is far too cheap. "Cheap as chips", is one comment I heard somewhere: Even cheaper in fact. I'm all for titillation in coffee but I do need to boost my 1% sales bonus. Are Hobart mixers really that good though?

We could open a special dental surgery called, "Yank'em out quick." Three yanked out for the price of two. $200 per tooth removed.


----------



## noirua (8 October 2008)

The ASF Internet Cafe is being massively expanded. Widened by 20m and six floors added. The new ASF Virtual Bank opens shortly, and loans will be advertised at very low rates.
A big boom is anticipated and Doris's amazing coffee is being offered free at next weeks grand reopening.

Whilst you wait, why not vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (8 October 2008)

noirua said:


> The ASF Internet Cafe is being massively expanded. Widened by 20m and six floors added. The new ASF Virtual Bank opens shortly, and loans will be advertised at very low rates.
> A big boom is anticipated and Doris's amazing coffee is being offered free at next weeks grand reopening.
> 
> Whilst you wait, why not vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Don't delay vote today!


----------



## noirua (18 October 2008)

noirua said:


> The ASF Internet Cafe is being massively expanded. Widened by 20m and six floors added. The new ASF Virtual Bank opens shortly, and loans will be advertised at very low rates.
> A big boom is anticipated and Doris's amazing coffee is being offered free at next weeks grand reopening.
> 
> Whilst you wait, why not vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




It's been a hell of a problem fixing the roof on the now 230 meters high cinema extension and new computer zones. So while you wait, first head for the ASF voting area and register a vote (Aussie Stock Forums):  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
Don't forget to collect your ASF badge on the way out.

While we wait - I blame the holdup on Doris, Julia and 2020 who were solely in charge of the roof.  The swimming pool was not provided for and planning is not underway as yet - songs by the Great Singer and Song Writer from yesteryear, Malvina Reynolds (23/8/1900 - 17/3/1978) singer of American Folk/blues.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvina_Reynolds

Starting with her biggest hit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7Ys9RkvxgI&NR=1


----------



## CoffeeKing (18 October 2008)

noirua said:


> The ASF Internet Cafe is being massively expanded. Widened by 20m and six floors added. The new ASF Virtual Bank opens shortly, and loans will be advertised at very low rates.
> A big boom is anticipated and Doris's _amazing coffee is being offered free_ at next weeks grand reopening.
> 
> Whilst you wait, why not vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




I'm in...

Is there a carpark near by?


----------



## JTLP (18 October 2008)

A big hello to all ASF members from Marrakech...

I have been riding the express all night...amazing city

People here know what to do in tough times...just do a crappy service for any sum...

Tell a tourist where a street is...5 dirham
Carry bags for a tourist...10 dirham
Shake hands with a monkey...100 dirham

Although I have avoided these shonky services...you can see many thankful tourists who think that there dollar is going further...


----------



## noirua (19 October 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Is there a carpark near by?



Yes indeed, there is a car park for up to 10,000 cars and it's free always. Just look out carefully for the sign to the "ASF virtual car park".


----------



## noirua (19 October 2008)

Don't forget to vote for ASF at the following link Http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php

Continuing with the Malvina Reynolds week at the ASF Internet Cafe. A few songs that tell a story.

The Little Red Hen:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdfvHayuLMo&NR=1
The new Restaurant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csvVxAsdwvA&NR=1


----------



## rico01 (19 October 2008)

The oracle of omaha Warren bufffet who up untill recently only had united state government bonds for safety I would think, has just recently started buying up american shares and will soon be 100% in stocks. This is in his personal account. I believe this a great sign that a reversal in our market is near  Link to the article here

http://business.smh.com.au/business/buffett-feels-the-fear-and-likes-it-20081018-53qb.html


----------



## CoffeeKing (20 October 2008)

Ummm... Is it Friday yet...


----------



## noirua (20 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Don't forget to vote for ASF at the following link Http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
> 
> Continuing with the Malvina Reynolds week at the ASF Internet Cafe. A few songs that tell a story.
> 
> ...




Continuing with the Malvina Reynolds week we have a song "Turn Around": http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5SDU5Os-qBI&feature=related

and to follow "No Hole in my Head": http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4sooNNv9qHg&NR=1


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 October 2008)

Just flew down to the big smoke for a couple of days, (yea went with Qantarse) qantaslink actually...anyhow

On the way down some passenger left a piece of jewellery in the toilet which is how the hostess should of announced it... but it went like this

_*"A passenger has left a ring in the toilet, please press your hostess button if it is yours " *_

 way to go lady, LMAO about that...

I reckon it was the captain as he went to the loo about 4 times in 2 hours, glad they didn't serve what he had, might of been messy :


----------



## noirua (22 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Don't forget to vote for ASF at the following link Http://www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
> 
> Continuing with the Malvina Reynolds week at the ASF Internet Cafe. A few songs that tell a story.
> 
> ...




Malvina Reynolds plays in duet with Pete Seeger and Ramblin' Jack Elliott - "Woody's Rag".  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VbuvfMAjfXY


----------



## noirua (23 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Malvina Reynolds plays in duet with Pete Seeger and Ramblin' Jack Elliott - "Woody's Rag".  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VbuvfMAjfXY




Come yee here awhile and shelter from the winds from the United States and Europe's market gloom. 
Why not shivy on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
and cast your vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums).

Markets will recover as Warren Buffet sees now as the time  to buy.


----------



## noirua (24 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Come yee here awhile and shelter from the winds from the United States and Europe's market gloom.
> Why not shivy on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> and cast your vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums).
> 
> Markets will recover as Warren Buffet sees now as the time  to buy.



Have you shivied on over yet, perhaps now is just the time.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Come yee here awhile and shelter from the winds from the United States and Europe's market gloom.
> Why not shivy on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> and cast your vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums).
> 
> Markets will recover as Warren Buffet sees now as the time  to buy.



Time to vote for ASF this Monday, ahhh yes.

The cafe will open shortly.  Can't understand what's going on, as the roof designed by Doris, Julia and 2020, continues to leak shed loads of water, and funny, it's not raining.
Doris is campaigning in the States with Barack Obama with the support of her two friends in ASF.  What can you, can't get the staff you say, can't get them to work, that's the problem.


----------



## Julia (27 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Time to vote for ASF this Monday, ahhh yes.
> 
> The cafe will open shortly.  Can't understand what's going on, as the roof designed by Doris, Julia and 2020, continues to leak shed loads of water, and funny, it's not raining.
> Doris is campaigning in the States with Barack Obama with the support of her two friends in ASF.  What can you, can't get the staff you say, can't get them to work, that's the problem.



The problem with the roof is your fault.   We designed a top class roof, completely waterproof, but you wanted to cost cut on it, so we were forced to use cheaper material.  You get what you pay for!  If you want it fixed, clearly you will have to wait until after Obama is elected as Doris can't divert her attention to such mundane stuff as leaking roof problems at present.

By the way, our hourly rate will be going up and we might be accepting job offers elsewhere.   What can you offer?


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 October 2008)

Hi all from Airlie Beach.Lots of sun, lots of rest, it`s really very hot.Another week to go and hangin` loose.Don`t work too hard.xoxo: 


p.s. looks like I missed out on a low, sheesh.


----------



## noirua (28 October 2008)

Julia said:


> The problem with the roof is your fault.   We designed a top class roof, completely waterproof, but you wanted to cost cut on it, so we were forced to use cheaper material.  You get what you pay for!  If you want it fixed, clearly you will have to wait until after Obama is elected as Doris can't divert her attention to such mundane stuff as leaking roof problems at present.
> 
> By the way, our hourly rate will be going up and we might be accepting job offers elsewhere.   What can you offer?



Well I never did. Anyway, we've come up with a novel idea and are converting the 45th floor into an outdoor swimming pool. That way we wont need a roof at all.

Would everyone who visits care to vote for ASF at the following link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

After voting you can collect your new variety of purple tomato, specially flown in, which will give you a longer life and keep you well. So far only tested on mice, but I expect they'll be OK.

Have a great day guys


----------



## noirua (1 November 2008)

Voting at the Internet Cafe, Zone 1, continues apace at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

A new ASF flag flutters proudly over the Internet Cafe. There have been a few comments about there being no Aussie Flag over the Cafe. Well, if Rudd & Co cough up $800 then we'll put one up, can't be fairer than that. After all, money doesn't grow on trees you know.


----------



## noirua (4 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Voting at the Internet Cafe, Zone 1, continues apace at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> A new ASF flag flutters proudly over the Internet Cafe. There have been a few comments about there being no Aussie Flag over the Cafe. Well, if Rudd & Co cough up $800 then we'll put one up, can't be fairer than that. After all, money doesn't grow on trees you know.



Time to vote first at the above link before we soldier on.

Due to contributions from China, proud that Kevin Rudd speaks the lingo over there, we have the Aussie flag over the ASF Cafe now.  Due to be unfurled shortly.  Unfortunately someone tied it up very securely and it's now 20 meters over the roof and it's proving a problem to unfurl.
In my view, Doris, Julia or 2020 should go up there to untie the knots. After all the roofing problems that's the very least they can do.


----------



## arco (4 November 2008)

Very funny

Dr Jay n Easy Lee - Dear Penis

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ3lw-eNrFk


----------



## Julia (4 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Ti
> Due to contributions from China, proud that Kevin Rudd speaks the lingo over there, we have the Aussie flag over the ASF Cafe now.  Due to be unfurled shortly.  Unfortunately someone tied it up very securely and it's now 20 meters over the roof and it's proving a problem to unfurl.
> In my view, Doris, Julia or 2020 should go up there to untie the knots. After all the roofing problems that's the very least they can do.



I'm now completely confused about whether the cafe has (a) a roof, (b) a rooftop swimming pool in lieu of the roof, or (c) a flagpole in the middle of the swimming pool.
And we haven't accepted any liability for the failure of the roof.  Maybe we need to get the expensive lawyers involved?


----------



## noirua (6 November 2008)

Julia said:


> I'm now completely confused about whether the cafe has (a) a roof, (b) a rooftop swimming pool in lieu of the roof, or (c) a flagpole in the middle of the swimming pool.
> And we haven't accepted any liability for the failure of the roof.  Maybe we need to get the expensive lawyers involved?




Have you voted yet? You're needed at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Nay, nay, nay, the flags are held by fine nylon ties and held in place by a hot air balloon. Supplied by Rudd & Co, noted hot air suppliers.

You may think that the weight of water on the highest swimming pool in the world would collapse the building. Nay, nay, nay, not, as we are using super light virtual water.

As to the roof, it is now in a large pile at ground level. People from far and wide are coming to see the only roof in the world displaced by a swimming pool. It's called, "Doris, Julia and 2020's dodgy roof, display."


----------



## noirua (7 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Have you voted yet? You're needed at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Very important, if you can spare the time, to vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) at the above link - thanks


----------



## noirua (10 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Have you voted yet? You're needed at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> As to the roof, it is now in a large pile at ground level. People from far and wide are coming to see the only roof in the world displaced by a swimming pool. It's called, "Doris, Julia and 2020's dodgy roof, display."



Have you voted for ASF at the above link yet?  ASF really needs you, needs your vote as well - thanks.

You can vote at the ASF Internet Cafe special voting zone.
We are selling slates (porous it turns out) useful as a showy item for your house frontage. These come from a certain famous leaky virtual roof.
They are specially stamped "ASF Internet Cafe" and numbered as a collection of 5,000 in a limited offer.
Collect yours from the exit to the voting zone.

A super fast lift has now been installed from the voting zone on the second floor to the swimming pool, fully to Olympic standards, on the 45th floor.  Takes just 12 secs.
NB. No going up and down in the lift for a laugh please.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Have you voted for ASF at the link below yet?  ASF really needs you, needs your vote as well - thanks.
> ************
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> ************
> ...




I take it we've all voted at the above link.

First, apologies to those who shot out of the lift as it braked at high speed. Quite a few arms and legs broken, such is life, that's the risk you take in life I suppose. You were warned not to release the safety belts too so, so it's your own faults really.

All the roof slates are now sold, priced at $65.00 each, half price to ASF members. Now selling at $200.00 each on ebay. Don't you wish you'd bought a lot more. 

There will be a big party at the ASF Internet Cafe in December, more news later.


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

The ASF Internet Cafe has grown in size by 15,000% since opening on 11th September 2008. Australia's greatest success story in 2008. It was opened by the Hon Kevin Rudd, our glorious Prime Minister of all of Australia and surrounding Islands.  Indeed it was a great privilege and honour for him, having beaten rivals such as the illustrious John Howard and what a great PM he was in his time - known mostly for his morning power walks throughout the world. 

As a reminder, should you have a moment to spare, there is an opportunity to vote for ASF at the voting zone http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

noirua said:


> As a reminder, should you have a moment to spare, there is an opportunity to vote for ASF at the voting zone http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Hi everyone, Not that long to go in the vote for best forum.  So if you're able to, we'd much appreciate your vote - thanks


----------



## chops_a_must (19 November 2008)

Had to reply to this quote from Nunthewiser:



			
				nunthewiser said:
			
		

> thats a fake ......... the "transfer " tab isnt working




From this thread:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13412

I haven't laughed that hard in a long long time.


----------



## noirua (21 November 2008)

noirua said:


> I take it we've all voted at the above link.
> 
> First, apologies to those who shot out of the lift as it braked at high speed. Quite a few arms and legs broken, such is life, that's the risk you take in life I suppose. You were warned not to release the safety belts too so, so it's your own faults really.
> 
> ...



After being inundated by emails requesting that we should sell more items at the exit to the voting zone, you will be pleased that we are now able to oblige.

Time rolls on however and the need to vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) becomes all the more important.  You have the opportunity at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Back to business. A few kites, yes kites, have come available from China and fly to great heights, as you would expect from ASF. There are the 3 meter versions and the super nova 5 meter versions.
These kites head into the sky at quite some speed due to their virtual nature and have super lightweight engines, powered from the sun, that allows them to reach speeds of 30Kmh or more.  Have fun.


----------



## noirua (22 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Come yee here awhile and shelter from the winds from the United States and Europe's market gloom.
> Why not shivy on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> and cast your vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums).
> 
> Markets will recover as Warren Buffet sees now as the time  to buy.




Firstly, are you new to ASF, well welcome and have you voted for Aussie Stock Forums yet? No!  Well, why not mosey on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

The Internet Cafe is proud to open 19 new lifts which operate at different speeds. Some left their stomach behind with the super fast No 1 lift, reaching speeds of 120Kmh with fierce braking, it was just too much for some, never mind aye.

All the kites are sold, lasted only 20 minutes and all 160 were gone at just $100 and $140 each, half price for ASF members. 
Please be careful how you fly your kites and not near the swimming pool area. One wound itself around a passing airliner and the holder was dumped in the pool with great ferocity and he is recovering from serious injuries. We have sent him flowers and chocolates, together with a bill for $1500 for damaging ties and sending the Aussie flag into outer space, never to be seen again. We must be firm in these matters and we hope he recovers very soon so we get our bill paid.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2008)

APEC's been in Lima the past few days, which has been a pain in the @rse, but probably good for the local economy. 

Never seen so much security on the street. And I've been to war twice....lol

I was very interested to see what traditional costume we'd enforce on the great leaders of the Asia Pacific rim.

Of course, a horse blanket.



Surprised they didn't make them come out holding a guinea pig....


----------



## noirua (26 November 2008)

First things first.  Have you voted yet for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums)? If not you have a chance right now at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

The Internet Cafe has now solved the flag problem and all those nylon ties.  We are proud to announce that every country is to be represented on our massive roof covering 600 meters. The fee to each country is $800, a bargain.

Out of kindness, the Cafe is to reduce charges, for the flag, to countries with problems. United States, UK, Australia and NZ are to get 50% discounts. Countries like Iceland will be sent an ASF flag to fly over their Ministerial offices, and the strength of ASF will be seen to help them ( they will have to pay $800 for the flag, we are not a charity you know).


----------



## noirua (28 November 2008)

A few problems over all these flags.  You may notice some countries have bigger flags than others or even several flags, and I must assure you there has been no favouritism: No indeed not, it is because they paid extra.

I must thank some countries for the fine bottles of liquor sent and I was in no way influenced in the decision to put their flags in prime positions.  It was a complete coincidence.

Thank you Mr Rudd for the fine set of horse blankets and the Chinese dictionary that will come in handy as a door stop. Your flag has been placed a bit higher than the rest, as you requested.

...and if you wish to vote at compareshare where Aussie Stock Forums very much needs your vote http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (1 December 2008)

The problem with the flags continue. Yes indeed, the ASF flag flies high over the Internet Cafe, and rightly so. But we cannot have flags representing Woolworths or Macdonalds as this would make a mockery of everything. Anyway, they have not sent me any free vouchers for the season, so they can get stuffed. 

The lifts are in a bit of a pickle at the moment, all 20 of them. Unfortunately the wrong numbers for each level were put at the entry to each lift, so if you pressed 4 you ended up on the 24th floor.  Even worse, on exitting the lift the wrong floor level was put in place.
All blame goes to Julia, Doris and 2020 - gave them a small job and they cocked it up again.

However, one thing is in good order and that is the opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums, with less than 5 days to go, at the following link: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## CoffeeKing (2 December 2008)

Are we getting this many floors with this type of lift?




Are these things in the plans...


----------



## noirua (2 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Are we getting this many floors with this type of lift?




Those lifts were considered in our original plans and probably why 3 persons, not to be named, confused the whole setup. Each lift is planned to only stop at certain floors, for instance, super fast lift 1 goes from the second floor voting zone - by the way you can vote forAussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html - straight to the swimming pool dressing rooms on the 45th floor in 12 seconds. Lift 2 goes to the 5 - 10 - 15 - 20 - 25 - 30 levels thus making a very quick service. 

New horizontal lifts are to be put in place, transferring people a distance of 600 meters in 20 seconds. Such is the expanse of the Internet Cafe.

I don't like to be rude, but those car lifts look a bit pedestrian. Our lifts transport cars underground automatically and on your return, press a button, and your car is there in 20 seconds. If you have voted at the voting zone on the second floor, appropriately of course, you get 20 litres of fuel free.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2009)

Good grief!  It's voting time again and for the first week we will be voting for AussieStockForums ASF at the present  "ASF Internet Cafe".

I say "present Internet Cafe" as something new and surprising will be opening very shortly. 

So if you've got a moment to spare, why not click-on the link below. ASF needs your vote - THANK YOU!

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

Coffee King's special mega-cups of coffee will be available free of charge and the lift expertise has been noted.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 October 2009)

noirua said:


> Good grief!  It's voting time again and for the first week we will be voting for AussieStockForums ASF at the present  "ASF Internet Cafe".
> 
> I say "present Internet Cafe" as something new and surprising will be opening very shortly.
> 
> ...




ah so, it is on again, well picked.

I've voted, now lets all get in and vote for asf.

The more here the more we all learn.

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 October 2009)

noirua said:


> I say "present Internet Cafe" as something new and surprising will be opening very shortly.




Let`s not dilly dally, tell us what it is please.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ah so, it is on again, well picked.
> 
> I've voted, now lets all get in and vote for asf.
> 
> ...




Hi gg, Yep!  We are aiming for over 50% of the vote this year and support is hoped for from far and wide. ASF may well step firmly on to the International scene with the help of members, and indeed, those who just visit and have not yet enrolled.

Need plenty of votes to get to "target 50%".

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## Zird (25 October 2009)

I have just put in my vote for ASF.  Can the moderator kept this in  mind at the next monthly guessing competition in case I am down just a few squiddly points from entrance level. I have had to return to work which does not have a computer. Hard to believe but it is true.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Let`s not dilly dally, tell us what it is please.



Don't worry, all will be revealed in due course. The technology required, as you would expect from ASF, is even worrying those in high office. Kevin himself is wondering in amazement and Wayne is recovering after nearly choking himself whilst sucking on a lemon.

Meanwhile we can visit the ASF Internet Cafe Voting zone now situated on the 94th to 98th floors, no problems as the super-fast lift service runs every 15 seconds and takes you to the 94th in 40 seconds. Again, don't worry, as the new braking system is working well. 

An opportunity to vote for ASF at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (26 October 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi gg, Yep!  We are aiming for over 50% of the vote this year and support is hoped for from far and wide. ASF may well step firmly on to the International scene with the help of members, and indeed, those who just visit and have not yet enrolled.
> 
> Need plenty of votes to get to "target 50%".
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




"Target 50%" is the target for members and followers of ASF to achieve. Due to an over order of mega-size coffee mugs you can now take one home with you, having voted appropriately of course. 
A special offer of a tea pot or coffee pot is available at just $5 on the 100th floor and comes with a special, having voted, certificate.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (27 October 2009)

noirua said:


> "Target 50%" is the target for members and followers of ASF to achieve. Due to an over order of mega-size coffee mugs you can now take one home with you, having voted appropriately of course.
> A special offer of a tea pot or coffee pot is available at just $5 on the 100th floor and comes with a special, having voted, certificate.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




The voting zone remains open 24 hours a day. Direct lifts to the zone are marked "Target 50%" and will get you there in less than 40 seconds. Please do not use the stairs as it takes about 90 minutes to get to the 94th floor - no using the banisters to slide back down again, as they could do you a mischief at a few point on the way, enough said I think.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2009)

noirua said:


> "Target 50%" is the target for members and followers of ASF to achieve. Due to an over order of mega-size coffee mugs you can now take one home with you, having voted appropriately of course.
> A special offer of a tea pot or coffee pot is available at just $5 on the 100th floor and comes with a special, having voted, certificate.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




We have had many good wishes in this years quest to retain the title. Thank you Kevin and Wayne and particularly Barack. You have asked what is happening on the 99th floor, well, I have to say it's top secret and I'm not telling you. 
However, if voting goes well for the rest of the week I may relent. Though we have had to stop people from alighting at the 99th and trying to look round the curtain, it's just not on you know.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums The place to vote for ASF, thank you.


----------



## Happy (27 October 2009)

noirua said:


> ...
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums The place to vote for ASF, thank you.




Can the same person vote a number of times?


----------



## noirua (27 October 2009)

Happy said:


> Can the same person vote a number of times?




The answer is no. They will be aware of your I.P. Address and similar addresses. So they would be deleted later.
Some of your friends and colleagues could be introduced to the ASF forum and may wish to vote.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums This years slogan is "ASF target 50%".


----------



## noirua (28 October 2009)

noirua said:


> We have had many good wishes in this years quest to retain the title. Thank you Kevin and Wayne and particularly Barack. You have asked what is happening on the 99th floor, well, I have to say it's top secret and I'm not telling you.
> However, if voting goes well for the rest of the week I may relent. Though we have had to stop people from alighting at the 99th and trying to look round the curtain, it's just not on you know.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums The place to vote for ASF, thank you.




Voting continues and we are pleased to announce free use of one of our computers for the day.  If you arrive before 11am you can have free coffee and breakfast - don't spill the coffee on your keyboard.
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (29 October 2009)

Doris said:


> Julia - we should take advantage of this sinister situation.  You CAN make money in bad times!
> 
> I'm prepared to run my dog instead of letting her walk me each day -
> This will save me half an hour when I'll whip up some healthy muffins for the ASF cafe customers.
> ...




I'm not sure what Doris is going on about above, maybe Julia knows?  You will be pleased that mighty muffins are available at the "ASF Voting Zone". We are batching up the coffee for the next week in Doris' Hobart mixers - Coffee King is away on a sabbatical. 
All you need to do is vote on the 94th and continue to the 98th (the 99th remains secret and out-of-bounds).

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

ASF Target 50%


----------



## noirua (31 October 2009)

noirua said:


> I'm not sure what Doris is going on about above, maybe Julia knows?  You will be pleased that mighty muffins are available at the "ASF Voting Zone". We are batching up the coffee for the next week in Doris' Hobart mixers - Coffee King is away on a sabbatical.
> All you need to do is vote on the 94th and continue to the 98th (the 99th remains secret and out-of-bounds).
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> ...




Apologies about the queue for coffee as the Hobart mixer coffee proved complicated to make. Come back Coffee King as soon as possible. The mighty muffins were not all that mighty, in fact quite small. Anyway, they were free!

We had promised something quite special and indeed it starts on Sunday.  Free helicopter rides from the helicopter pad to our new enterprise zone, and of course, and back again - can't be bad aye mate.

Now, an opportunity on the 94th to vote for ASF at http://thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

It's still 'ASF Target 50%'.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 October 2009)

The photographs from an era not too far gone are worth a million words in that they capture a piece of Australia's evolution at one single moment, showing the beliefs of the time.
On the surface it seems to me the embarrassment of exposing skin was a common emotion and no doubt perpetuated (as everything) by society. Maybe one of the hats on the beach derived the first cast net from the swimming garments adorned by the ladies of the time. 



> Mixed-sex bathing was not allowed on NSW beaches until about 1910. Before that time, women, including these at Coogee Beach, Sydney, were forced to negotiate portable bathing machines simply to enjoy a swim. After the swimmer had clambered aboard fully clothed, a horse would drag the machine into the shallows. Only then did she emerge, wearing a bathing suit that resembled an old-fashioned nightgown. Her body was covered from neck to toe, and lest her legs be revealed, the lower parts of this outlandish garment were weighed down with shot to prevent the skirt from floating free.


----------



## noirua (2 November 2009)

noirua said:


> First things first.  Have you voted yet for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums)? If not you have a chance right now at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> The Internet Cafe has now solved the flag problem and all those nylon ties.  We are proud to announce that every country is to be represented on our massive roof covering 600 metres. The fee to each country is $800, a bargain.
> 
> Out of kindness, the Cafe is to reduce charges, for the flag, to countries with problems. United States, UK, Australia and NZ are to get 50% discounts. Countries like Iceland will be sent an ASF flag to fly over their Ministerial offices, and the strength of ASF will be seen to help them ( they will have to pay $800 for the flag, we are not a charity you know).




The above was about 1 year ago and we are pleased to announce that flying the ASF flag over ministerial offices did the trick for Australia and NZ, so they can send their flags back or be charged $1000 each for them.

Iceland is turning round a bit and their ASF flag has done virtual wonders for their Aluminium Industry.  They can keep the flag for another year.
Barack has begged to keep his flag flying over a Ministerial building, however, he's been told, "not to put it in the Oval Office", so he can also hold on to it.

ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) needs your votes as we slipped a bit during the day on Monday. 

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## Nyden (2 November 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> The photographs from an era not too far gone are worth a million words in that they capture a piece of Australia's evolution at one single moment, showing the beliefs of the time.
> On the surface it seems to me the embarrassment of exposing skin was a common emotion and no doubt perpetuated (as everything) by society. Maybe one of the hats on the beach derived the first cast net from the swimming garments adorned by the ladies of the time.




Nothing like checking out a piece of ankle on a hot summers day  Work those gams, sweetheart.


----------



## noirua (3 November 2009)

noirua said:


> A few problems over all these flags.  You may notice some countries have bigger flags than others or even several flags, and I must assure you there has been no favouritism: No indeed not, it is because they paid extra.
> 
> I must thank some countries for the fine bottles of liquor sent and I was in no way influenced in the decision to put their flags in prime positions.  It was a complete coincidence.
> 
> ...




Good News! As we prepare to move to the Very New ASF Mega-Voting Extravaganza Monument. The building now stands at 7 levels.

Each countries flag is ready and in position and the new technology requires none of those nasty nylon ties.  They remain virtually in position.

We are not influenced by bottles of liquor sent as to the position, size and height of your flag, IN NO WAY AT ALL!  However, you can send them anyway as a nice gesture, in fact, you better had.

Mr Rudd: Stop sending horse blankets we have loads of them and they are piling up and blocking access to the lifts - no one wants them.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (3 November 2009)

A number of tribute songs during the two weeks whilst we move to the new ASF Extravaganza Building. Firstly, have you voted yet? No! Post haste though thee needs to go to:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

Our Tribute Song of the day is: General George Custer 7th US Cavalry ~ Song COMANCHE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFg0rYAG7UU&feature=related


----------



## noirua (4 November 2009)

noirua said:


> A number of tribute songs during the two weeks whilst we move to the new ASF Extravaganza Building. Firstly, have you voted yet? No! Post haste though thee needs to go to:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> Our Tribute Song of the day is: General George Custer 7th US Cavalry ~ Song COMANCHE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFg0rYAG7UU&feature=related




And now we give tribute here at the ASF Internet Cafe to Chief Tatanka Yotaka  or Sitting Bull  1834 - 1890. He was killed by Red Tomahawk at the Standing Rock Reservation in Dakota.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9fVgLkILV8&feature=related

Red Tomahawk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aczeMZrKRfE&feature=related

And afterwards would you be kind enough to visit:  htttp:..www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (4 November 2009)

noirua said:


> And now we give tribute here at the ASF Internet Cafe to Chief Tatanka Yotaka  or Sitting Bull  1834 - 1890. He was killed by Red Tomahawk at the Standing Rock Reservation in Dakota.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9fVgLkILV8&feature=related
> 
> Red Tomahawk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aczeMZrKRfE&feature=related
> ...




We now give tribute to the Aussies in Afghanistan:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ6OFzDq3Ow&feature=related

***Above is a link, you've guessed it, a voting opportunity at The Bull.
and here at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (5 November 2009)

noirua said:


> We now give tribute to the Aussies in Afghanistan:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ6OFzDq3Ow&feature=related
> 
> ***You've guessed it, a voting opportunity at The Bull.
> and here at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Our tribute now is to our Australian heroes in the 2009 bushfire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NA4ezBNnw4&feature=related

A real sad and devastating event.

Feeling sad you may just have the strength of mind to vote at The Bull and the link is above, thank you my friends...


----------



## awg (5 November 2009)

News Headlines.

"One murderer stabs to death 2 other murderers"

(In Melbourne psychiatric institution)

aw shucks

supposedly lax security...maybe its new policy..thin out overcrowding


----------



## noirua (6 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Our tribute now is to our Australian heroes in the 2009 bushfire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NA4ezBNnw4&feature=related
> 
> A real sad and devastating event.
> 
> Feeling sad you may just have the strength of mind to vote at The Bull and the link is above, thank you my friends...




ASF Target 50%
Still quite a way to go to reach target but some improvement today.  The battle is on: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

Talking about battles and tributes, we can hardly forget Gallipoli.  Taken from the other side we can see the way the battle went and how Aussies and the nation suffered: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhE6yJyhwCg&feature=related

The trenches in colour:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsBUXTgt-YE&feature=related


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Talking about battles and tributes, we can hardly forget Gallipoli.  Taken from the other side we can see the way the battle went and how Aussies and the nation suffered: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhE6yJyhwCg&feature=related



I won't be remembering that failure but I will be remembering. 

1914 .. Turkey entered the war on the side of the central powers and gave help to a German naval bombardment of Russia.

Because of the help given by Turkey to the German attack of Russia, Russia declared war on Turkey.

Britain and France, Russia's allies, declared war on Turkey, because of the help given to the German attack on Russia.


----------



## GumbyLearner (6 November 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> I won't be remembering that failure but I will be remembering.
> 
> 1914 .. Turkey entered the war on the side of the central powers and gave help to a German naval bombardment of Russia.
> 
> ...




Yes I agree. A total waste of Australian life, in a matter of minutes.  I think our wartime conflict history is moreso defined on the Kokoda. 

Interesting facts that many Aussies are unaware of include:

http://www.heritage.nf.ca/greatwar/articles/gallipoli.html

http://www.indymedia.ie/article/72773


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 November 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Yes I agree. A total waste of Australian life, in a matter of minutes.  I think our wartime conflict history is moreso defined on the Kokoda.
> 
> Interesting facts that many Aussies are unaware of include:
> 
> ...



Many battles were fought by Australians in WW1 & 2 and their ultimate sacrifice in Europe and defending our own shores is what I will contemplate.


----------



## GumbyLearner (6 November 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Many battles were fought by Australians in WW1 & 2 and their ultimate sacrifice in Europe and defending our own shores is what I will contemplate.




And who's interpretation of history are you reading Manning Clark's or Geoffery Blainey's? 

Don't get me started!


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 November 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> And who's interpretation of history are you reading Manning Clark's or Geoffery Blainey's?
> 
> *Don't get me started!*




Lol . No, not any historian.


----------



## GumbyLearner (6 November 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Lol . No, not any historian.




Well that's great. At least your mind is open enough to not go off the generalist **** you are fed in high school. Find the primary evidence for yourself. That is the key! No condescending crap intended!


----------



## noirua (6 November 2009)

noirua said:


> ASF Target 50%
> Still quite a way to go to reach target but some improvement today.  The battle is on: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> Talking about battles and tributes, we can hardly forget Gallipoli.  Taken from the other side we can see the way the battle went and how Aussies and the nation suffered: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhE6yJyhwCg&feature=related
> ...




The ASF Target 50% vote at :  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (6 November 2009)

noirua said:


> The ASF Target 50% vote at :  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Today the ASF Internet Cafe pays tribute to the Great Don, and he shows us all how to bat.  Fast follow through gives him that fraction of a second over all others: http://www.youtube.com.au/watch?v=QmUw9dDa1ys


----------



## noirua (7 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Today the ASF Internet Cafe pays tribute to the Great Don, and he shows us all how to bat.  Fast follow through gives him that fraction of a second over all others: http://www.youtube.com.au/watch?v=QmUw9dDa1ys




Most importantly we at ASF must all remember to vote for ASF at the link below. It's about one third of the way through the voting process and danger time lurketh,  do not resteth upon though's laurels . A true ASF attitude is to plough on and gather speed and resteth only for Xmas and New Year.
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

ASF Target 50% 

As a further sporting tribute, time is given to John Douglas Coleman (23/11/1928 - (5/4/1973) taken from us so suddenly at age 44.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Coleman_(Australian_footballer)
http://adbonline.anu.edu.au/biogs/A130509b.htm


----------



## noirua (8 November 2009)

The ASF Internet Cafe honours all those Australians who died in all wars.  For those far away there is The Australian War Memorial in Hyde Park Corner, London, England that was first unveiled on 11th November 2003  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3259207.stm

A photo gallery: http://www.flickr.com/photos/australian-war-memorial/


----------



## noirua (9 November 2009)

noirua said:


> The ASF Internet Cafe honours all those Australians who died in all wars.  For those far away there is The Australian War Memorial in Hyde Park Corner, London, England that was first unveiled on 11th November 2003  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3259207.stm
> 
> A photo gallery: http://www.flickr.com/photos/australian-war-memorial/




Moving on after making my visit this morning (Sunday 11am). We go on to praise world leaders who some may question, how dare we, but the Internet Cafe is impartial and leaves it to you to decide.

Ho Chi Minh (born Nyugen Sinh Cung) (19/5/1890 - 2/9/1969) who started amongst the lowest in the USA and UK to become President of Vietnam:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ho_Chi_Minh

l:auslease remember ASF would kindly be pleased to accept your vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :thankyou:opcorn:

Yes, free popcorn today for night time visitors to the ASF Voting zone, please arrive virtually.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Moving on after making my visit this morning (Sunday 11am). We go on to praise world leaders who some may question, how dare we, but the Internet Cafe is impartial and leaves it to you to decide.
> 
> Ho Chi Minh (born Nyugen Sinh Cung) (19/5/1890 - 2/9/1969) who started amongst the lowest in the USA and UK to become President of Vietnam:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ho_Chi_Minh
> 
> ...




The ASF Internet Cafe now gives tribute to Edward Moore "Ted" Kennedy - 22/2/1932 to 25/8/2009 - Senator for Massachusetts 7/11/1962 to 25/8/2009.
http://www.youtube.com.au/watch?v=-HCBy77nDdk

We are still trudging towards  ASF Target 50%  and we need to get into a gallop at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

Loads of popcorn left over owing to an over ordering problem, no names mentioned, so large 200g bags per voter at the zone until all gone.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 November 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Yes I agree. A total waste of Australian life, in a matter of minutes.  I think our wartime conflict history is moreso defined on the Kokoda.



So did you observe a minute silence on Armistice Day folks? A brief explanation from the internet source Wikipedia.



> Armistice Day (also known as Remembrance Day) is on November 11 and commemorates the armistice signed between the Allies of World War I and Germany at CompiÃ¨gne, France, for the cessation of hostilities on the Western Front, which took effect at eleven o'clock in the morning ”” the "eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month".


----------



## noirua (17 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Today the ASF Internet Cafe pays tribute to the Great Don, and he shows us all how to bat.  Fast follow through gives him that fraction of a second over all others: http://www.youtube.com.au/watch?v=QmUw9dDa1ys




Next week will be the Grand Opening of the very new ASF Virtual Monumental Voting Zone  that everyone has been waiting for. Free helicopter rides to and from the ASF Monument to the ASF Cafe will continue.
Meanwhile, you are still welcome to vote at the ASF Internet Cafe Voting Zone http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Next week will be the Grand Opening of the very new ASF Virtual Monumental Voting Zone  that everyone has been waiting for. Free helicopter rides to and from the ASF Monument to the ASF Cafe will continue.
> Meanwhile, you are still welcome to vote at the ASF Internet Cafe Voting Zone http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




We at the ASF Internet Cafe, the worlds largest cafe, would like to congratulate the ASF Extravaganza Monumental building for an outstanding achievement. The ASF Cafe stands 100 stories/levels high and to a height of 600 metres high, and the extended roof to 800 metres wide with a depth of 500 metres.
Good grief! the Great and Fantastic new Monument stands 300 stories/levels high to a height of 2,200 metres [ would have been 50 metres lower but they, at the Monument, have given way to Mr Rudd and put his giant flag up. Please Mr Rudd, no more horse blankets, however, dollars will be fine]

To vote try  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## rico01 (30 November 2009)

NOIRUA
  Do you  ever get the feelin that no-one,s paying any attention?


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

Thanks for paying attention rico01, pleased to see you visiting the ASF Internet Cafe. Possibly you failed to see the massive interest as you did not venture here virtually. 
If you go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
Having done this you will see more clearly our virtual world and become one of us.  All the best now - virtually noi :aus::thankyou:


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Thanks for paying attention rico01, pleased to see you visiting the ASF Internet Cafe. Possibly you failed to see the massive interest as you did not venture here virtually.
> If you go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> Having done this you will see more clearly our virtual world and become one of us.  All the best now - virtually noi :aus::thankyou:




Firstly, the voting link is above.
Now folks, you must remember to get it right with the new helicopters. Yellow 'copters carry 6 people; purple 'copters carry 8 people; green 'copters carry 12 people; blue 'copters carry 16 people; and multi-coloured super 'copters carry 24.
As you enter the Internet Cafe you must pickup a plastic card with the correct colour, if you've got a blue card do not go into a purple 'copter. Otherwise everything gets screwed up.

The Red 'copter is for Mr Kevin Rudd and his entourage. I suggested he used the same 'copter as everyone else. No not, indeed not, he is afraid of catching swine flue so he needs a separate one. Personally I think he just wants to be seen as a leading light on the world scene, and why not indeed, no need to travel with the common people.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (30 November 2009)

rico01 said:


> NOIRUA
> Do you  ever get the feelin that no-one,s paying any attention?




Ahh, now that's just not true...


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

Are you there? Thank goodness as we need you to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :thankyou: :thankyou: :thankyou:


----------



## noirua (16 December 2009)

The ASF Internet Cafe wishes to congratulate Joe Blow and all his helpers and visitors to the forum on winning The Bull's Stockies Competition for 2010. All our helicopters are blazoned with the winning motif:  http://www.thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=8000


----------



## Timmy (16 December 2009)

noirua said:


> The ASF Internet Cafe wishes to congratulate Joe Blow and all his helpers and visitors to the forum on winning The Bull's Stockies Competition for 2010. All our helicopters are blazoned with the winning motif:  http://www.thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=8000




I reckon *very big thanks* must go to yourself noirua, for your tireless campaigning


----------



## noirua (22 December 2009)

noirua said:


> The ASF Internet Cafe wishes to congratulate Joe Blow and all his helpers and visitors to the forum on winning The Bull's Stockies Competition for 2010. All our helicopters are blazoned with the winning motif:  http://www.thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=8000




...and as a celebration the ASF Internet Cafe will be bringing forth in this season of great joy a selection of songs throughout the holiday.

I'm just going to search for one - back sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon

Yep! Here we have twelve Christmas songs from Country and Western singer Jimmy Reeves:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neZ75eB3FoA

Killed I believe in a plane crash about 45 years ago: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Reeves

His very first song:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nECoA-uVGfw


----------



## noirua (17 April 2018)

Beware this Grandma:
*A grandmother befriended a woman who looks like her, stole her ID and killed her, police say*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ice-say/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.92535c786787


----------



## noirua (7 June 2018)

A song from the distant past from the ASF Internet Cafe


----------

